# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  διαχωρισμός φύλου νεαρών καρδερινοκαναρων

## Kostas Angelo

έχω διαβάσει ότι τα αρσενικά νεαρά καρδερινοκάναρα έχουν από τις πρώτες μέρες τους κιόλας κίτρινα φτεράκια κάτω από το ράμφος.

επειδή δεν την έχω την ικανότητα της διάκρισης του φύλου... θα μπορούσατε να με διαφωτίσετε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες?

πρώτο πουλάκι
[IMG]image upload[/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

δεύτερο πουλάκι

[IMG][/IMG[IMG]picture hosting[/IMG]]

τρίτο πουλάκι

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα ισως να βοηθούσε μια φωτογραφια και της καναρινας... Μαντεψια μόνο μπορω να κανω για το 2ο οτι ειναι αρσενικό, που ειναι και το πιο όμορφο

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Της καναρας ή της  καρίνας εννοείς Νωντα? Η καναρα ειναι λιποχρωμικη κιτρινη. Εάν εννοείς καρινα θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες αυριο,αλλα στα αρσενικα πως μοιαζει? πρέπει να είναι κίτρινη?
Από στήσιμο κορμιού πάντως το πολύ όμορφο(που ότι και να είναι το κρατάω με τα χιλια) φαίνεται θηλυκό και τα άλλα τα δύο έχουν πολύ όμορφο στήσιμο.

Πως μάντεψες πως είναι αρσενικό το όμορφο μας?

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα μάλλον θυλικα είναι όλα!αν και έχουν γραβάτα έστω στο πλάι από το ράμφος έπρεπε να πετάξει κιτρινακι!αν είναι κάποιο αρσενικό σε λίγο θα σαλιαριζει.

----------


## MacGyver

Της καναρινας εννοούσα, αλλά με κάλυψες με το κίτρινο λιποχρωμικο. Μακαρι να πέσω έξω αλλά από τα χαρακτηριστικα του κεφαλιού (ράμφος, μάτι) μάλλον θηλυκά είναι. Βέβαια πότε δεν ξέρεις με σιγουριά...

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Για να δουμε... το πολύ πολύ να έχω αρκετές παραμάνες για του χρόνου..

Τα θυληκά καρδερινοκάναρα για να κάνουν γέννα πρέπει να είναι με αρσενικό και να ζευγαρώσουν ή αρκεί μόνο να το ακούει σαν ορισμένα καναρίνια?

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα δες στη φωτογραφία μερικά καρδερινοκάναρα 2 μηνών όπου τα αρσενικά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) έχουν βγάλει τα κίτρινα φτεράκια κάτω από το ράμφος

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Εμφανή η διαφορά..  Είναι στάνταρ  όμως ή υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις?

----------


## MacGyver

> Εμφανή η διαφορά..  Είναι στάνταρ  όμως ή υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις?


Δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά να σου απαντήσω,αλλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει είναι ένας τρόπος διαχωρισμού των μικρων. Δεν ξέρω σε περιπτώσεις λευκών θηλυκών,μωζαικ τι ισχύει γιατι οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιουν πράσινες ή κίτρινες καναρινες

----------

